# Is a long beak normal?



## hsteacherlady (Oct 14, 2002)

Recently Cookie has been growing a very long beak. The extra length looks almost see through. Is this normal? Will it effect how she eats? Is there something wrong with her? Do I need to do anything?
Michele


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I've never heard of anything like that... Baby pigeons usually have large beaks and then when they grow up as their heads get larger the beak shrinks and they look normal but I'm really not sure about an adult growing a longer beak, I hope someone will be along soon to assit you.

Mary


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Michele,

Most likely Cookie's beak is becoming longer because she no longer has to root, rummage, and generally forage for her food. In the "wild" the foraging activities would naturally wear away some of the beak. If it is becoming scissored (crossed) or seems to be hindering her ability to eat, then it can be trimmed or filed. Somewhere in the archives I believe there is a very good post from Ray and Judy about trimming beaks .. might have been toenails but beaks comes to mind.

Just for good measure, have a look inside Cookie's mouth and throat to be sure there are no abnormal growths in there that could be pushing the beak out of alignment.

You might also try putting a piece of pumice stone, a rough rock, or something similar in Cookie's abode so she can work on "trimming" the beak herself if she chooses to.

I don't think it is anything to worry about at this point, but it is very good that you have noticed and can keep an eye on the situation.

Terry Whatley


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi, Michele:

Indeed, Bernie's upper beak sometimes grows overlong, even to the point where the tip of the beak bends, eventually to fold over and break off--the last stage being painful and uncomfortable for our baby.









At any rate, if you don't want to tackle this, be aware that the situation does self-resolve (at least in Bernie's case).

We've learned to prevent this by VERY careful trimming when Bernie's "Witch's Nose" becomes apparent.

Here's what we do:

In a quiet, trusting, and totally controlled environment, place the pigeon on a white or contrasting towel and view from overhead.

What you're going to do is make 45 degree angle cuts, like this / \ on both sides of the upper beak to form a 90 degree tip, like this ^ This will be the new tip of the upper beak.

Steady hands and sharp eyes are needed here...









Use a top quality bird nail trimmer from a pet supply store. Gently and slowly trim as described above leaving a little overbite--the top beak is supposed to overlap the lower beak. Cut just enough to resolve the problem. You cannot be too careful.

Do NOT trim the lower beak!

I think Terry's notion of the lack of abrasion causing the problem is correct--as it is in the need to trim pigeon's toe nails. Still, it may be a hereditary or metabolic thingy too.

Hope this helps!

PIGEONS FOREVER!!!

--Ray


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Supplemental:

The nail trimmer described should be a crosscut, scissor type, and top quality at that, designed for birds.

Kissed by a pigeon: The first time Bernie placed his beak on my lips, he was very tentative and gentle about doing so. It was very sweet. I was amazed at how warm his beak was! 

Clearly, blood flows to nearly the very tip of the beak! Clearly, the beak just beyond the very tip, is extremely sensitive!

There should be no bleeding when doing the trimming described above. In the event there is bleeding, say from the beak tip bending over by itself, apply pressure with a clean fingertip until the bleeding stops.

PIGEONS FOREVER!!!

--Ray


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

If there is a bit of bleeding, I remember Fred always saying to take a piece of Ivory soap(Just normal Ivory soap) and pushing it up to the beak or nail after trimming.

Mary


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Some birds have excessive growth of the beak and toe nails, making it necessary for trimming more often. My little Sweetpea is a Silkie (abnormal father condition) and also suffers from unusuall growth of her beak and nails. We have come to live with it. Have to trim about once every two months.
Carl


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

See, Mary. You did remember!









If memory serves, Fred's great tip for stopping the bleeding was for toe nails. Still, Ivory soap--I think it was the bar soap--contains nothing toxic to humans. Fred?









--Ray

PS. For pics of Sweetpea, see the home page. Too cute!


----------



## hsteacherlady (Oct 14, 2002)

Thank you everyone for your wonderful input. I'm scared to death to trim her beak! I don't want to hurt her! Oh, the joys of motherhood! I'll be going to the pet store tomorrow to see what I can find. Thanks again!
Michele


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Yup, I always remember Fred's suggestions








And yes he said it about toe nails but the last time I read the bar it seemed so natural that I thought it might work for the beak too?









Mary




> Originally posted by raynjudy:
> *See, Mary. You did remember!
> 
> 
> ...




[This message has been edited by maryco (edited December 04, 2002).]


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Hi Folks,
Ivory soap bars and only those are a disinfectant and coagulant. Break off a piece and push it into the bleeding beak or toe. You may have to do it more than once to stop the bleeding. It beats Quikstop that burns. Ivory doesn't. 
You can also use corn starch for small areas that bleed including the toe nails, beaks and blood feathers that break.

[This message has been edited by fred2344 (edited December 04, 2002).]


----------

